

The Guide to Scrolling Animation Libraries - spountzy
http://ihatetomatoes.net/guide-scrolling-animation-libraries/

======
paozac
Does anybody really like scrolling animations? They make page navigation a
nightmare. I hope it's a trend that will die soon.

